# Wood Dye



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

does anybody know of a place I can buy wood dyes other than Wood Essence in Saskatchewan?


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> does anybody know of a place I can buy wood dyes other than Wood Essence is Saskatchewan?


Lee Valley?

Shipped from Wood Essence or shipped from another vender - what's the difference?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

https://www.google.ca/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=Wood dye


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

dradlin said:


> Lee Valley?
> 
> Shipped from Wood Essence or shipped from another vender - what's the difference?


No difference if I have to mail order. I was wondering if there was maybe something I could buy locally that I had been over-looking. Lee Valley has nothing btw. Richelieu has something but the wording is very vague. They call it "dye stain". If it's like the Saman water base stains, it's not what I want. 



Steadfastly said:


> https://www.google.ca/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=Wood dye


Thanks for the tip but I've done that exact thing many times over already and still come up empty.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Lee Valley certainly does..,

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=20081&cat=1,190,42942

ColorFX dyes from Wood Essence, about the best option in Canada.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

dradlin said:


> Lee Valley certainly does..,
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=20081&cat=1,190,42942
> 
> ColorFX dyes from Wood Essence, about the best option in Canada.


Oh....I searched the lee valley site for "wood dye" and nothing came up. :sSig_DOH:
Those are the dyes I was looking for. Thank you.

I ordered the ColorFX I needed from Wood Essence this afternoon but I'll remember for next time.


----------

